# Terriers & Terrier Mutts!



## csk (May 24, 2009)

I was brought up with dalmatians, but I find that the little terriers suit me better. All in agreement, post your terriers hehehe 

I have 2. Bobby (aka Bobblehead) & Breezy. We have a cat, also. She thinks she's a dog.

Bobby








http://lh3.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/ScRhieedNCI/AAAAAAAAArg/M3iCoecrTYc/s576/Some%20Daze%20179.JPG
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOYNejfI2I/AAAAAAAAAOg/vvTjrG8cQFI/s400/Super%20Day%20XT%20038.JPG

Breezy








http://lh4.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOxMyg5W0I/AAAAAAAAAbQ/vfBIMBgRVUM/s400/worms2%20033.JPG
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOXhkC0FzI/AAAAAAAAAN0/GkLLO2tFf3Q/s512/Super%20Day%20XT%20022.JPG

Best buds!
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/ScRhmPf4f0I/AAAAAAAAAro/_Y-GJxDmylU/s576/Some%20Daze%20183.JPG
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOW_CW2UcI/AAAAAAAAANU/kshKM63QsUU/s512/Super%20Day%20XT%20006.JPG
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOXMmKZxPI/AAAAAAAAANw/Im5pqxwdh3U/s400/Super%20Day%20XT%20017.JPG
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/14/l_20255acc7ee04a5482083e84934a9706.jpg

... cousin Dennis & the cat (Booga) ...
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOm6eFqTKI/AAAAAAAAAVc/mqVmat7loUM/s512/Super%20Day%20XT%20204.JPG
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOmtrl5_wI/AAAAAAAAAU8/ZWASqgHdCuI/s400/Super%20Day%20XT%20202.JPG
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOtNM9nLFI/AAAAAAAAAXQ/-4E9Qp39RNU/s400/038.JPG
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_TtD0qb7yKQc/SaOwOcZCc8I/AAAAAAAAAaM/bbL6ZS7V0ig/s400/worms2%20017.JPG

Aaaaaaand now I'm done shamelessly plastering pics in the forum.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Good topic. I'm surprised no one replied besides me. 

Lucky, my short-legged Jack Russell Terrier









Lucky with Chance, my Cavalier mix


----------



## BarkParkRanch (May 5, 2009)

Here's my foster mama dog who is a Terrier of some sort. Her name is Tippy.


----------



## csk (May 24, 2009)

Aww glad to see replies! Your pups are so cute!!! Smooth, wire, dual coated ... every terrier is so cute. 

We're thinking of getting another dog or cat ... ruh roh! I think I should probably just foster in stead... <3

More pooches please!!!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are two of the four---
always ready for a good time


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

.. and the other two--yeah I guess I like terriers too


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Is that four mini-schnauzers, bfoster? Wow, you must really love the breed!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

yep--four of them--they are very sweet and they make me laugh every day.
I need to work on getting a photo of all four together...


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ohh.. terriers my favorite, here is my Scottish terrier Casey. He is a brat and a half. Alwaya making me laugh


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

And this is my westie pup who I Pick up on saturday. This picture is when she was 4 weeks old, but I will add recent ones when I bring her home.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

bfoster said:


> yep--four of them--they are very sweet and they make me laugh every day.
> I need to work on getting a photo of all four together...


Interesting. I think I like variety too much to do that. I have a Cavalier mix and just got a Jack Russell Terrier. If I ever got another dog, I think I'd want it to be something very different--I've always wanted a Great Dane, for example.


----------



## csk (May 24, 2009)

hehe I was looking at danes today on petfinder ... anyone else have problems with that website? I shouldn't be looking at more animals ... *sigh*


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles









Beacon my current foster









And Iris









I *heart* Terriers


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Sometimes I think Benji is a terrier mix (the rescue thought so), maybe even partly Yorkie (because of his coloring) but I think he might be some kind of bichon dog due to his tail and personality.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I would bet that Benji has some terrier in him.
He is so cute.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Puddles is very cute! What's his temperament like?


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Benji is very cute. Definitely some terrier in him - he has a terrier snout and coat.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

She is a love bug most of the time..But very driven. She has OCD qualities about her when a ball is in the picture. She is wonderful with other dogs, cats, raccoons (my fosters i had for 6 months). She loves people so much I think, if she could, she would ask for her own person for christmas that is entirely devoted every second of the day to entertain her. She definatly standard when it comes to breed description. Whole bunch of fun though..Terriers seem to be the best personal trainers ever.

Puddles and I thank you for the compliment!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

LOVE these pictures and Puddles (where did she get that name?) is ADORABLE! 

My scruffy is Mia. In the last picture, she's sitting in the hole she dug. She's so proud...


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Four, what type of cute terrier is that?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I really have no idea. She's 65 lbs, the littermate of Cara, who is probably a Border Collie/Rottie mix. They're my pound puppies.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I just love Terriers! Hence why I have four of them


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's my Frankster "Frankie" he's a miniature schnauzer


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

This is StixXx Wii-Man McGillicutty. He is a schnorkiepootese. 

No, really. I don't know what he is. My best guess is a schnauzer/Yorkie, but I combined lots of the "designer breeds" to come up with my own. In actuality, he's a little mix from the shelter a couple of counties over.


----------

